# Biggest Commentary Mistake at the Olympics?



## Over2You (5 August 2012)

When both Mike Tucker and Andy Austin kept on saying that Tiffany Foster was competing, but it was in actual fact Jaime Azcarraga. Oops!! They didn't notice until he had finished his round. Bet they were embarrassed.


----------



## teapot (5 August 2012)

Tbh there have been mistakes through all sports...


----------



## DuckToller (5 August 2012)

I kept thinking this woman is riding like a man - looks like a man, rides like a man, and yes is in fact a man!


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

They also said Tiffany was disqualified earlier -see my other post!


----------



## WandaMare (5 August 2012)

They did apologise though and had probably not been updated with the fact that Tiffany had been withdrawn so the running order had changed....in reality probably not all their fault.

There have been some minor mistakes in the commentary but considering how many sports and channels the beeb is broadcasting at one time, not really surprising.

I just think its fab that all the equestrian events have been fully covered, we don't usually see anything like that sort of coverage.


----------



## rkstone (5 August 2012)

I like how they said the 1st french rider lost grip on his reins coming to the last, when actually his rein had snapped!! Andy Austin was perplexed as to why it could have slipped when it wasn't raining!! He did so well to get the horse to jump it the second time with 1 rein!


----------



## Debbiedeb (5 August 2012)

The Candadian entry was still being debated.  They would have had a running order, so would have just gone from there....


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

OH watching some running stuff and the reporter/commentator (don't know what his name is) said something like 'this is one of two twins well of course it would be two twins they come in twos not threes' or some such piffle - tv was on in the room and I wasn't relly watching/listening but honestly!


----------



## Judgemental (5 August 2012)

Statistically taking previous Olympics into consideration The Canadian team performance is bizarre.

Disqualified in the XC and the Dressage and now this disqualification in the show jumping due to a 'perceived' banned substance.

The whole scenario is wholly and completely Un-Canandian.

Whose in is charge of this failure?

Need to send them off to the Pan-Arctic Islands and drive a truck mining oil sands where they can think about things and at least redeeming something for the nation!


----------



## ruth83 (5 August 2012)

Last night a news presenter was talking about the 'c0ckless fours' in the rowing!


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Put it this way, can't wait for the Colemanballs section in the next Private Eye.


----------



## Hunters (6 August 2012)

4 x 4 Couldn't agree with you more. I do realise that Andy Austin is not a professional commentator, but the dribble about the twins made me feel ad if he considered all viewers thick :-(


----------



## JCWHITE (6 August 2012)

Agreed re the reins, they were clearly missing from the bit,and the male rider, well, thats bizarre!
Have to say I tried very hard to find different commentators, thank fully, the rest of the coverage has been very good, where is Tim Stockdale, James Fisher, Steve Hadley for instance?


----------



## 4x4 (6 August 2012)

Hunters, I didn't realise A Austin was commentating on the running, I thought it was someone else.
JC White Steve Hadley already been mentioned earlier in the post.


----------



## 4x4 (6 August 2012)

How about this one today - Tucker - 'this horse is French bread' (well I s'pose it depends how you spell it - LOL


----------



## Thistle (6 August 2012)

I want to Know why the yanks have a 5th SJ team member called Ward Mclain, Is he McLain Wards long lost twin?


----------



## blackislegirl (6 August 2012)

Clare Balding was over-excited waiting for the medal ceremony. 'Of course, the horses come into the arena too' she said, 'as you couldn't show jump without them. Well, you could if you were a high-jumper but it would look rather odd.'


----------



## FRESHMAN (6 August 2012)

I pmsl earlier re Rodrigo Pessoa was 39 yrs old & this was his 6th Olympic Games. Never seen a 15 yr old show jumper at that level before. Or was he a gymnast in his early years!


----------



## bongo-girl (6 August 2012)

FRESHMAN said:



			I pmsl earlier re Rodrigo Pessoa was 39 yrs old & this was his 6th Olympic Games. Never seen a 15 yr old show jumper at that level before. Or was he a gymnast in his early years!
		
Click to expand...

I've got bad maths, but six olympics would make him have ridden for the first time at 19, surely?


----------



## Honeylight (6 August 2012)

I liked the bit when one of them said that one of the team trainers was "very worldly".


----------



## Hunters (6 August 2012)

Some of the gaffs are rather hilarious & certainly I could forgive any errors today - )


----------



## FRESHMAN (7 August 2012)

Bongo-girl I also got bad maths but surely 6 Olympic games held every 4 years  is 6 x 4 = 24 yrs minus this from 39 = 15 yr old surely. If not then I seriously am in trouble & will claim dementia has set in!


----------



## Puppy (7 August 2012)

FRESHMAN said:



			Bongo-girl I also got bad maths but surely 6 Olympic games held every 4 years  is 6 x 4 = 24 yrs minus this from 39 = 15 yr old surely. If not then I seriously am in trouble & will claim dementia has set in!
		
Click to expand...

2012 - 39
2008 - 35
2004 - 31
2000 - 27
1996 - 23
1992 - 19


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

Just heard on BBC off mike - 'Is that a Danish princess? Please say yes to me Gerry?'


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (7 August 2012)

Employing mike tucker to do it, point blank 
At anky van grunsvens test 'this is what dressage is all about' dear god i hope not


----------



## philamena (7 August 2012)

And announcing that the third German rider in for the ceremony was ... Charlotte DuJardin... (**rolls eyes**)


----------



## henryhorn (7 August 2012)

Biggest mistake is having MK commentating at all. Give me Clare Baldwin anytime.


----------



## Freddie19 (7 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Just heard on BBC off mike - 'Is that a Danish princess? Please say yes to me Gerry?'
		
Click to expand...

No the best one was "there is the spanish riders parents, her mum and dad, they have done so much for her" and on and on..until the brilliant Judy very quietly said "thats the spanish chef and trainer Mike"...followed by blessed (but to short) silence.


----------



## Theocat (8 August 2012)

Not commentary, but on the news last night one presenter announced that "Laura Bechtolsheimer passed her test as well"


----------



## philamena (8 August 2012)

Freddie19 said:



			No the best one was "there is the spanish riders parents, her mum and dad, they have done so much for her" and on and on..until the brilliant Judy very quietly said "thats the spanish chef and trainer Mike"...followed by blessed (but to short) silence.
		
Click to expand...

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaa I missed that!


----------



## woodtiger (11 August 2012)

For me it was Andy Austin commenting that Rich Feller's stallion Flexible "lacked scope"... Errr, the horse won both the USEF selection trials he did and the World Cup Final 2012, so no he doesn't lack any scope!  

And Mike Tucker saying that "this is as big as it gets" well, yea it is the Olympics after all!


----------



## spotiedog (11 August 2012)

Mike Tucker managed to talk all over the music in the Dressage to music, his other classics included "the Australian flags are out for the Austrian rider, and Mark Todd British rider"  and he gets paid foe his constant drivel


----------



## stolensilver (11 August 2012)

I've forgiven Mike Tucker for all his gaffes because of what he said after Britain won their first ever dressage gold medal. 

"I make no apologies. We're taking off our headsets and we are going to SING!" as the national anthem was about to be played.


----------



## skewbaldpony (12 August 2012)

My very favourite was the interview with Carl, where he said, 'Charlotte is my other half' and the shocked interviewer, obviously thinking, but you're GAY! said -

'Not literally?'

No, because that would look very weird indeed, and we would only be able to ride the one horse between us ...


----------



## charleysummer (12 August 2012)

woodtiger said:



			And Mike Tucker saying that "this is as big as it gets" well, yea it is the Olympics after all!
		
Click to expand...

He clearly had a change of heart as he was blabbering on about a horse in the showjumping, obviously running out of things to say and ended up saying something along the lines of

'The horse will hopefully move on to bigger and better things'

!

oh i'm sorry, bigger and better than the OLYMPICS?


----------



## Judgemental (12 August 2012)

stolensilver said:



			I've forgiven Mike Tucker for all his gaffes because of what he said after Britain won their first ever dressage gold medal. 

"I make no apologies. We're taking off our headsets and we are going to SING!" as the national anthem was about to be played. 

  

Click to expand...

No he did not, he said "we,re taking off our *cans* and we are......"


----------



## bongo-girl (12 August 2012)

Judgemental said:



			No he did not, he said "we,re taking off our *cans* and we are......"
		
Click to expand...

Grrr pet peeves. Don't use technical jargon. Its like when breakfast show tv presenters (especially, but not wholly) say things like 'as we saw in the VT....'...its not a VT unless you are in a newsroom or an editing suite.  To the folks at home its 'the film' or 'the piece' even....not a frikkin' VT.

And actors, presenters of these 'VTs' or produced programmes.  When you are doing pre show publicity and you are on the sofa talking about when your  latest crime drama/wildlife documentary/reality programme goes out on air don't tell us at home that its TX date is  xx.xx.xxxx.  Tell us when it will be 'shown', 'aired' or 'on'.  

Enough!


----------



## Judgemental (12 August 2012)

bongo-girl said:



			Grrr pet peeves. Don't use technical jargon. Its like when breakfast show tv presenters (especially, but not wholly) say things like 'as we saw in the VT....'...its not a VT unless you are in a newsroom or an editing suite.  To the folks at home its 'the film' or 'the piece' even....not a frikkin' VT.

And actors, presenters of these 'VTs' or produced programmes.  When you are doing pre show publicity and you are on the sofa talking about when your  latest crime drama/wildlife documentary/reality programme goes out on air don't tell us at home that its TX date is  xx.xx.xxxx.  Tell us when it will be 'shown', 'aired' or 'on'.  

Enough!
		
Click to expand...

Quite. Actually when he first said it, because he said it twice, I though he said, he was off to the loo - aka - _can_


----------



## 4x4 (12 August 2012)

Hey, not sure who the commentator female but she just said '...now riding for Australia...she is Australian'.
No way!


----------



## -Sj- (13 August 2012)

I thinkthe she's australian was probably a touch of sarcasm since there was alot of hoohaa about their team members maybe lol


----------

